# Official Bulls @ Jazz Wednesday February 4, 2004 8pm cst. FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Want to know how bad we are? Second straight west coast team that will not televise this game for their audience.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Jazz 95
Bulls 89

Jazz coming off a blowout loss and Kirk might not play. 
AK47 20-9-3-2-3.
Arroyo with 16-8.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Want to know how bad we are? Second straight west coast team that will not televise this game for their audience.


They should show our games out of respect. We are the reason they dont have any titles in the Stockton/Malone era. 

Anyways...

Jazz - 97
Bulls - 89


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Jazzes -- 95
The Bull -- 75


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

jazz 104
bulls 89


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jazz 95
Bulls 89

EC 22


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Probably the best chance the Bulls will have to win away to a Western Conference team, but they will still lose.

Jazz 96

Bulls 88


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Jazz 96.
Bulls 80.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

All That Jazz - 98
Chicago - 91


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 95
Jazz 88

Curry drops 28


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Until something major changes with these guys, it is just too hard to pick them.

Jazz 93
Bulls 90


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Looking like another 0-for-west-coast...










smoothest sounds in Salt Lake 95










Bullsaholics 82


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Jazz 98

Bulls 86

Kirilenko with 25 ponits and 11 boards.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Jazz 87
Bulls 80

Curry 22, 5


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

jazz 89
bulls 97

crawford 35
eddy 29


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz 94
Bull 86


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Jazz 97
Bulls 94


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Bulls 87
Jazz 79


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

im down already this month. Is Kirilenko healthy?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

91










79

Leading Scorers:










18









17


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> im down already this month. Is Kirilenko healthy?


As far as I know of. AK47 was the leading scorer last night for the Jazz at a whopping 10 points.


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

bulls 89
jazz 83


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Jazz 90
Bulls 70


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

jazz 98
bulls-86

A loss will bring the bulls to 0-6 on the road trip, 13-37 overall.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Jazz 106
Bulls 90

Jamal 23pts
AK47 27pts (psst Skiles! put ERob and JYD on this lanky assassin)


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jazz 794
Bull 85


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bulls 95
Jazz 94

OT

The Eddy Curry resergence continues with 34


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jazz win

Jazz 99
Bulls 87

Curry, Crawford lead us with 19 each


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 91, Jazz 79.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

player to watch. Aleksander Pavlovic. This guy practically lived at the Berto Center prior to the draft. He has a chance at being a top player


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jazz are 19-7 at home, bulls lose 99-89.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 87
jazz 81


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 103
Jazz 97


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

We've played pretty well for two straight games. That "should" lead me to believe we're going to play crappy tonight. Instead, I'm a psycho and think the Bulls will win.

Bulls - 98
Jazz - 94

Is it too early to be mathematically eliminated from the Ribs contest?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

What the hell. I'll go with the Bulls again. 

Bulls 90
Jazz 89 1/2


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 97
jazz 93

curry with 20+ points
chandler with 10+ boards


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jazz 90
Bulls 84

Hinrich 29


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmm. jazz want career win #900 for sloan.
bulls want season win #14 for...well, hopefully for themselves and what tattered shreds of pride they have left.

pass the kool-aid.


bulls 89
jazz 82


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Jazz - 97
Bulls -94

In overtime, Bulls lose another game they could've won.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

JAZZ--- 93
BULLS-- 85


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

IF THE BULLS DON'T WIN THIS MMMMMM:upset:


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 90
Jazz 87


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm going for the Bulls to be undefeated in Feb! (Awwwww what the hell. I'm already down a game in the ribs hunt.) Eventually these guys have to win. Right? RIGHT??!!??

Bulls 92
Jazz 88


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'm going for the Bulls to be undefeated in Feb! (Awwwww what the hell. I'm already down a game in the ribs hunt.) Eventually these guys have to win. Right? RIGHT??!!??
> 
> Bulls 92
> Jazz 88


lol, thats what I keep thinking and they keep on proving me wrong!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Jazz are a good team at home, Bulls have trouble on the road...

Jazz: 94
Bulls: 85


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Jazz 96
Bulls 87


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bulls - 94
Jazz - 86


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This month I'm playing a new strategy, bet against the crowd.

Bulls 98
Jazz 91


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Jazz 89
Bulls 78


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls - 95
Jazz - 94

Eddy, Jamal and Tys all seem to be playing a bit better. Hinrich should have a big game, impressing Sloan once more.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Jazz 90
Bulls 80

Crawford & Curry are due for an off game on offense against a scrappy defense.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Most winnable game of this trip, I feel an upset brewing.

Bulls- 94
Jazz- 89


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls 96
jazz91

for no other reason than C& C are clicking and i cant see them failing 3 games in a row


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jazz 89
Bulls 85


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Jazz 95 Bulls 90


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Jazz 100
Bulls 90


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jazz 99
Bulls 91


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 99
Jazz 88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jazz 101

Bulls 90. 

can't stop the AK.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls 90
Jazz 98


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

new Starting lineup tonight

J. Williams
A. Davis
E. Curry
K. Hinrich
J. Crawford


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Jerome Williams sucks.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its just hard to believe the E-Rob disappointment. 
I mean this is supposed to be his moment


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm about to go watch, but what happened to the guys who used to do play by play here?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmm. the trib reported e-rob as a probable starter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I'm about to go watch, but what happened to the guys who used to do play by play here?


They didn't ever pass the ball to Jamal, so they were cut.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

OK,

I am going to be watching this all night. The much improved defensive of JC was on full display in the first quarter. D. Stevenson, the alstar, superstar was 4 for 6 and score nine pts. But yo JC defensive is much improved. Whatever, 4 years and he still has no idea how to play D. Ever notice how the other teams SG is always hot when the play the bulls. Me too.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

26-22 Bulls. We have 5 t/o early and thats not good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson puts us up by 8.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Rick Brunson two in a row...

Somewhere NCBullsFan is smiling.

These past 15 games have marked his careeer year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson again!!! 33-22. Wow. 

Nice to see the Bulls with the lead. 

Bulls at 50%, Utah 32%. 

Bulls are 4-8 this quarter. Utah 1-10. 

Game is like the twilight zone. Teams have reversed roles! :laugh:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.. the Bulls are leading.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Rick Brunson is ON FIRE!"


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Rick Brunson two in a row...
> 
> Somewhere NCBullsFan is smiling.
> ...


Like i said somewhere else, to quote the great White Men Cant Jump, even the sun shines on a dogs *** sometimes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis drives to the lane scores and was fouled. Kirilenko foul
misses ft.

35-22 bulls. 

Lopez scores AD called for GT 35-24

Robinson hits a jumper 37-24

Bell misses Williams with the follow. 37-26

Hinrich for three!! 40-26


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Does Tyson look as bad on the court as he does in the box score?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Brunsonator to Kirk for three!

What the hell did Rick drink? He's at a party or something.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Collins fouled by Brunson. 

Curry in for brunson. 
Crawford in for robinson

Williams misses, collins tips it in 40-28

Hinrich for three, misses Kirilenko rebounds

Colllins layup for two 40-30. T/o bulls 3:30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 7-11 this quarter. Outstanding.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Arroyo/Lopez: 2-10 FG, 4 points, 3 assists, 1 rebound.

Hinrich/Brunsonator: 5-9 FG, 14 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ball movement is better today

Deshawn Stevenson looks like he is about to fulfill his enormous potential


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Arroyo/Lopez: 2-10 FG, 4 points, 3 assists, 1 rebound.
> 
> Hinrich/Brunsonator: 5-9 FG, 14 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds.


hmmm, JC is 2 out of 3 2 ribbies, 3 dimes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal misses a three, curry rebounds and scores! 42-30

AD blocks williams. Bulls running offensive foul on AD

Ostertag fouled. AD called for the foul. 

Chandler in for AD. 

Ostertag misses ft
misses second bulls rebound

JYD loses ball, lopez makes layup 42-32

Hinrich offensive foul


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm, JC is 2 out of 3 2 ribbies, 3 dimes


Yeah, JC and Stevenson are cancelling each other out it seems.

Great statline so far for JC though. I can't see the game. How's his D?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jamal misses a three, curry rebounds and scores! 42-30
> 
> AD blocks williams. Bulls running offensive foul on AD
> ...


was that currys first offensive rebound for the year?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, JC and Stevenson are cancelling each other out it seems.
> ...


so so. Stevenson looks good. but id like to see Stevenson try some of his stuff on a better defender to get a feel for him. The Bulls 3 guard rotation is playing with some fire tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lopez misses Jamal rebounds

Curry misses and was fouled. Kirilenko foul

Curry misses first ft
43-32

Collins misses, curry rebounds

Jamal loses ball, lopez misses

JYD throws ball away :upset: 

Williams misses JYD rebounds and was fouled by Collins


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> was that currys first offensive rebound for the year?


nope, 79th!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Chandler doesn't look too happy about being pulled. Was it because of the blown fast break?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry with 6 rebounds before halftime, thats got to be some kind of record for him. Could it be that the conditioning is making him a better rebounder like I said in another thread?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

hey rlucas, I just got an e-mail from my Russian hottie friend Ina. She's a model for Elite. Damn I love Russia.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD 44-32 as he hits first ft
45-32

Arroyo misses, Jamal rebounds

Brunson for a layup! 47-32

Williams misses at the horn. 

Is this the bulls playing????


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> nope, 79th!


didnt Rodman have about 70% of that in the 96 Finals in 6 games?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

NCBullsfan is prescient. Or perhaps just very, very astute. Maybe both.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Curry with 6 rebounds before halftime, thats got to be some kind of record for him. Could it be that the conditioning is making him a better rebounder like I said in another thread?


6 rebounds already!! :greatjob:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> hey rlucas, I just got an e-mail from my Russian hottie friend Ina. She's a model for Elite. Damn I love Russia.


Pictures, Pictures, Pictures.

I got killed in the russian stock market last night. Russia is a sore subject right now  

if i win the ribs, VV you are in


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> if i win the ribs, VV you are in


I can send you a hot picture of Ina.  Or two or three.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Pictures, Pictures, Pictures.
> ...


yes...pictures 

very solid game so far...a bit suprising...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah was 6-24 that quarter. Bulls were 9-15! 

Curry 10 Hinrich 9 (kirk does not have a assist.  

bulls 55% and utah at 33%


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i wont jinx us and say something stupid like i did against Washington. 

VV, you can send those picks to [email protected]!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Does Osternuts actually look like a starting-quality center? If so, Sloan should only sign him to one-year contracts.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> yes...pictures
> ...


Hopefully the Bulls won't find a way to blow this lead...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Good first half. Now, let's see how we come out in the third. Just once I'd like these guys to actually build on a halftime lead rather than lose it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls did well for the most part but they should have been running away with this game. AK with only 2 pts. 

Sheed got ejected. wow surprising.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> i wont jinx us and say something stupid like i did against Washington.
> 
> VV, you can send those picks to [email protected]!


I need to locate them on my old hard drive. The pics were too many KB's to fit on my hotmail account, so I saved them to my hard drive. Been through a couple computers/drives since then, but I'm 100% sure I have them around somewhere. I'll dig them up sometime soon and shoot you over a few. I think there were four total, two on the runway and two casual. I also have one of us at the Baskin-Robins in Voronezh getting hammered off alcoholic ice cream. But you probably don't want to see that.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 6 rebounds already!! :greatjob:


I'll be extremely happy if he doesnt pull the disappearing act that hes been known to do when he starts off well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry was blocked by ostertag

Kirilenko for two 47-34

AD miss, was fouled. Ostertag foul
48-34
49-34

Kirilenko offensive foul Kirk took the charge

Jamal down the lane for two! 51-34

Ruffin was hit in the head with the ball and OOB to bulls

Hinrich hits a floater in the lane. 53-34 bulls


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

even the Bulls can't blow this lead


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I need to locate them on my old hard drive. The pics were too many KB's to fit on my hotmail account, so I saved them to my hard drive. Been through a couple computers/drives since then, but I'm 100% sure I have them around somewhere. I'll dig them up sometime soon and shoot you over a few. I think there were four total, two on the runway and two casual. I also have one of us at the Baskin-Robins in Voronezh getting hammered off alcoholic ice cream. But you probably don't want to see that.


the alcoholic ice cream? makes me sick thinking about it!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Curry was blocked by ostertag
> 
> Kirilenko for two 47-34
> ...


That was a sweet shot by Kirky


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stevenson hits 53-36

JYD called for a moving foul. 

Arroyo hits for two. Crawford was picked off 

Curry misses, Kirilenko rebounds

Stevenson misses a three, curry rebounds

Craford blocked by kirilenko, AD rebounds curry scores 55-36

Stevenson misses ruffin rebounds

foul on Jamal


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Actually it was just some good beer poured over vanilla ice cream. Yeah, it sounds gross, but I don't remember what it tasted like. I love how Basin-Robbins in Russia sell beer.

Peeva!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OOB to bulls

Hinrich for three, misses, ostertag rebounds

Ruffin throws ball away.

Jamal misses, Curry rebounds misses, rebounds misses again, jyd rebounds, Hinrich for three!!! 58-38


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20 point lead with plenty of time left

Curry has 12 pts and 9 rebounds!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think the more I talk about Russia, the longer AK-47 will have a subpar game.

Most restaurant hamburgers in Russia have slivered carrots on them. Weird.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Actually it was just some good beer poured over vanilla ice cream. Yeah, it sounds gross, but I don't remember what it tasted like. I love how Basin-Robbins in Russia sell beer.
> 
> Peeva!


Im weak. I cant even drink Coke and Ice Cream without feeling nauseas. Beer and Ice Cream, I might need to check into a hospital for that. And you never want to be in a hospital in eastern europe


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find the FGA Blocked stat? Its very common in europe, but I cant find it applied to the NBA.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

According to this stat tracker, Currys been blocked 3 times. By Ostertag, Stevenson and Kirilenko. Thats not good.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Curry has 12 pts and 9 rebounds!!


And 3 dimes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Russia Russia Russia

Bulls blow, Bulls blow, Bulls blow

I will not jinx this team tonight

OT, Cleveland beating the Lakers late in the 4th. Boozer and Lebron are putting on a show


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ostertag misses a jumper OOB to Utah. 

Ostertag makes hook shot. 58-40

Hinrich for another three!!! 61-40

Stevenson hits. 61-42


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Uh-oh....Kirk heatin' up from deep.................


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk 4-7 from downtown. This is why I think he is better off the ball folks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses, ruffin rebounds

Arroyo was fouled. Curry foul

Collins in and ruffin is out

Arroyo misses ft 
hits second ft

Crawford misses kirilenko rebounds

Stevenson misses hinrich rebounds

Curry scores 63-43

Collins misses, hinrich rebounds

JYD fouled by stevenson


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

tomorrow the Jazz board is going to have silly trade ideas for Curry and/or Hinrich. Oh wait, does anyone actually post on the Jazz board?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I still have approximately $200 worth of rubles in my desk. Also, AK-47 has 4 points and 4 turnovers right now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I still have approximately $200 worth of rubles in my desk. Also, AK-47 has 4 points and 4 turnovers right now.


really? I feel a road trip!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Just noticed that Curry is 6-15 FG. Thats pretty ugly for what he usually puts up FG% wise. Thats right at 40% I believe.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Jazz playing....... ..not good. Can't even shoot a FT, or get one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD ft 64-43
Chandler in the game for AD
65-43!!

Arroyo misses JYD rebounds, goes all the way in for a lay up and scores and is fouled, Woof-woof!! 
makes ft 68-43!! 25 pt lead

Collins is fouled


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Kirk 4-7 from downtown. This is why I think he is better off the ball folks


...but, but, but he had a horrible summer league, and he never passes the ball to Jamal!

Curry is having a very nice road trip.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Just noticed that Curry is 6-15 FG. Thats pretty ugly for what he usually puts up FG% wise. Thats right at 40% I believe.


he is playing aggressive. its not the best he has ever done, but he is playing with a spark.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> really? I feel a road trip!


Unfortunately, that $200 worth of rubles is slightly more than I have in my savings account right now. School loans suck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

collins hits ft. 68-44
68-45

Chandler dunks!! 70-45

Kirilenko misses a three. OOB to utah


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but, but, but he had a horrible summer league, and he never passes the ball to Jamal!
> ...


Id love to have him play in a pure shooting role. I think that is the biggest thing he can bring to any team. Off the ball attacking and a pure J.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder if arenas still thinks KH wouldn't get much PT on any team besides the Bulls.

Brunson....wtf? Another assist. Props to him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> he is playing aggressive. its not the best he has ever done, but he is playing with a spark.


He sure is! has 9 rebounds and a steal.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that $200 worth of rubles is slightly more than I have in my savings account right now. School loans suck.


I got a good dose of Moscow last month. But I havent been to st petersburg for awhile, the prostitution capital of europe


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I wonder if arenas still thinks KH wouldn't get much PT on any team besides the Bulls.
> 
> Brunson....wtf? Another assist. Props to him.


Brunson is out of his mind today.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

i hope kirk sits for the rest of the game. the kid clearly needs some rest, save him for the next game.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Shaq fouls out both Diop and Big Z. Overtime is in Shall we say Lakers advantage


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls biggest lead of the year was 22 against New Orleans until tonight


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I had two hookers call my room in St. Pete's. I didn't indulge, of course...but when Americans hit the hotels, the girls have freaking radar and know (or find out) exactly where you're staying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry called for a foul

Kirilenko hits first ft
hits second 70-47

Crawford misses ostertag rebounds

arroyo misses curry rebounds! Double double!!

Crawford fouled
misses ft. 
Jamal is 1-6 this quarter
71-47

Collins is fouled by Chandler


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i didn't indulge..of course. Of course:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry gets his 10th board. His statline actually looks like a PF/C tonight and not a SF! WOOOOOO!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

collins misses ft. 
71-48

Curry throws ball away

Kirilenko scores 71-50

Stevenson steals and scores 71-52 t/o bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

St. Pete's is actually farther north in terms of latitude than Anchorage, Alaska is.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Come on Bulls! Maintain your composure.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Come on Bulls! Maintain your composure.


Translation: Pass the ball to Jamal! Pass the ball to Jamal! Pass the ball to Jamal!




:grinning:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Translation: Pass the ball to Jamal! Pass the ball to Jamal! Pass the ball to Jamal!
> ...


What a great idea! I wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 51%, Utah 37%


Jump ball. JYD and kirilenko jump

Curry gets tip, scores and is fouled!! ostertag fouled him
74-52 as he hit ft

stevenson scores 74-54

Brunson gets offensive foul

Kirilenko misses chandler rebounds

Arroyo fouls, 

curry at foul line. 75-54
76-54

Williams misses curry rebounds steal, stevenson misses curry rebounds again. Jamal for a hail mary and almost made it!! in and out

76-54 bulls


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

amazing how much better Skiles coaches when the players play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

curry scored 9 pts that quarter and hinrich had 8. Jamal was 1-7.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

man jamal was ROBBED on that shot. damn.

the bulls want it more.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> amazing how much better Skiles coaches when the players play


hahaha, so true. Winning fixes a lot of things.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> amazing how much better Skiles coaches when the players play


funny how that goes hand in hand isn't it? lol


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I am a bit surprised that ERob is still on the bench. Personally, I'd have JC at PG, ERob at SG, JYD at SF, Ty-Stik at PF, and E-Dubs at C. 

I would trade AD for a 2nd round draft pick right about now.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I spoke to soon.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

ERob is en fuego!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Mmmmm...

CURRY VS YAO NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Rick Brunson-burner with the board.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Chandler is turning to old Curry with all of those dumb fouls.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow-

maybe Eddy Curry really is on his way up....


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

So is Curry a good passer now or what? 4 assists tonight is impressive for a post player. TBF, you'll need to gimme the skinny after the game on Currys progress over the last couple weeks. Seems like hes made some strides.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ostertag is fouled. 

Bell hits a three. 76-57

Robinson hits and is fouled!! 78-57
79-57

Bell for three and misses bulls rebound

Foul called on sasha

Offensive foul on tyson

Bell misses, rebound Collins

Ostertag blocked by chandler!!! :greatjob:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Time to take Rick Brunson out. He's becoming a liability.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

BS call on Curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

collins hits

Utah steals the ball, foul on hinrich

M Moore at the line 79-60 as he hits the first
79-61

Curry called for offensive foul

Bulls have scored just 3 pts so far

Williams scored 79-63

t/o bulls


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Hinrich's defense is starting to disappear just like it did two nights ago.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Time to take Rick Brunson out. He's becoming a liability.


No way, the Brunson Burner can neva lose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 19 pts and 12 rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Hinrich's defense is starting to disappear just like it did two nights ago.


It's because he was out real late last night worshipping satan and lighting old people's homes on fire.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The calvary has arrived. Translation: JC is back on the court.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The calvary has arrived. Translation: JC is back on the court.


JC: 3-10 from the field, 0-4 from three.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I am starting to be proud

E-Rob and Curry's games are starting to come one quite nicely...


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Does ERob ever miss? And to think most of you wanted to trade him earlier in the season.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> JC: 3-10 from the field, 0-4 from three.


Sounds more like a trick pony then the calvary.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> JC: 3-10 from the field, 0-4 from three.


]

Dont be hatin'


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson hits jumper! 81-63

Bell hits 81-65

Robinson good again!!! 83-65

Collins hits a jumper 83-67

Williams steals ball, loose and oob to utah.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Does ERob ever miss? And to think most of you wanted to trade him earlier in the season.


For $30 million, it's about time he started playing.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Does ERob ever miss? And to think most of you wanted to trade him earlier in the season.


Well, he has missed quite a few games since becoming a Bull.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

If the Bulls lose this one, you might as well pack it away for the season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I GOT IT GUYS!


CURRY PLAYS WELL WITH THE OLD SKOOL HEADBAND!


I have no idea why the Bulls wear there retro jerseys so much...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> JC: 3-10 from the field, 0-4 from three.


but he has been hustling


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> For $30 million, it's about time he started playing.



He still aint worth no 20 million
]

PS- The 20 wasnt a mistake


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think he's converted a few with this road trip thus far. Outside of the TO's, he's doing awesome.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he has missed quite a few games since becoming a Bull.


Good point. I was refering to his shooting as of late.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Collins misses rebound crawford 6:50

Ball went oob and ball given to bulls

Curry dribbles ball off of his leg. 

Williams misses jamal saves ball. 

Foul on Moore. Fouled Curry off of the ball

Curry hits jump hook 85-67

Moore dunks 85-69 

Curry offensive foul. 5:30 left t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have just 4 fga this quarter!! They have hit all four, but have turned the ball over a lot

Curry 21/12 but has 6 t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 4 assists! A new career high


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


converted into what? everybody knows he's got talent. Its about time he shows some in October B4 the season is flaming like the towering inferno


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> converted into what? everybody knows he's got talent. Its about time he shows some in October B4 the season is flaming like the towering inferno


]
lol- did you see the amount of people yelling BUST over the course of the season?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, Q went off for like 36 tonight. How sexy would he look in a Bull uni next to the other kids.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> converted into what? everybody knows he's got talent. Its about time he shows some in October B4 the season is flaming like the towering inferno


Agreed...................


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pavlolic misses gets ball back and misses again, chandler rebounds


Robinson hits again!! 87-69

Moore fouled by chandler 87-70
87-71

Crawford misses and moore rebounds

Bell misses AD rebounds

Chandler offensive foul and fouls out


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk won the tap against Collins at 6'11" lol


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, "the cavalry" missed yet another shot. The other play he turned it over, too.

What the hell is Jamal riding, a pony?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> ]
> lol- did you see the amount of people yelling BUST over the course of the season?


Yep, a lot of ignorance has been spewed all season. The best thing is Curry is playing well and he is still VERY young. I'm still salivating how he'll play when he is 25-26 and gets major ref respect.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

lol

Now we have Curry in the game so he can foul out too! Its not the twin towers its the twin hackers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk won the tap against Collins at 6'11" lol


Kirk's got ups.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Curry is done for the night


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry in for chandler

Hinrich ties up collins. Jump ball. Collins shoves hinrich and kirk walks away

Kirk won the tip!!!

Hinrich misses rebound hinrich

3:00 left

Curry good!! 89-71

Curry called for a foul. t/o jazz.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yikes Chandler fouls out? How many minutes did he get tonight anyways?

But at least he has an excuse by just coming off the IL


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Here comes the cavalry!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

OOooh, I'm close on the game tonight. I had Bulls 91, Jazz 79.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry is currently leading us in points, rebounds, and assists (tied) tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Yikes Chandler fouls out? How many minutes did he get tonight anyways?
> 
> But at least he has an excuse by just coming off the IL


]

20 Minutes

6 Fouls
:sour:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> OOooh, I'm close on the game tonight. I had Bulls 91, Jazz 79.


There goes the ribs. I picked a loss.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal for three!
what a game for the Bulls. Hinrich has given all he's got and he looks tired.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> There goes the ribs. I picked a loss.


I wish I could remember to predict every game. I forget most of the time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Jamal for three!
> what a game for the Bulls. Hinrich has given all he's got and he looks tired.


yea- they were just talking about how tired he looks


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Brunson has an awesome stat line, except he has 4 turnovers.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Jamal for three!
> what a game for the Bulls. Hinrich has given all he's got and he looks tired.


Why is Hinrich still on the floor? He needs to get some rest, and the game is in hand.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is Hinrich still on the floor? He needs to get some rest, and the game is in hand.


he is. skiles gave him a hug.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


Thanks man

Probably still biting on those pump fakes. Ugh, hopefully he can rid himself of that problem.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is Hinrich still on the floor? He needs to get some rest, and the game is in hand.


he's not- he was looking tired on the bench he meant


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> he is. skiles gave him a hug.


Who does Skiles think he is... Roy Williams?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

is this our first blowout of the season?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Need one more bucket Jazz... please and thank you.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Tyson's shoulder*

Does anybody know if Chandler's shoulder is bothering him? On the camera on the bench was holding it the whole time it was on him and Pip


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Who does Skiles think he is... Roy Williams?


lol. 

smiles all around. Skiles is even smiling. JYD always smiling at the FT line.

all starters except AD double figures. great team win all around.

jazz terrible.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Tyson's shoulder*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Does anybody know if Chandler's shoulder is bothering him? On the camera on the bench was holding it the whole time it was on him and Pip


It is either his pimp hand or his hacking arm.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bell hits both fts. 89-73

Crawford hits! 92-73. crawford took a three with 18 seconds left on shot clock and a 16 pts lead. Brunson in, crawford out

pavlovic hits two fts 92-75 he then steals the ball and williams scores 92-77

24 seconds on bulls

Williams misses. OOB to bulls

Dupree misses and moore rebounbs, bell misses layup, dupree rebounds

Ronald was fouled. misses
93-77

Pavlovic misses a three. JYD rebounds and bell fouls him

JYD ft. makes both fts 95-77

Williams scores 95-79

Brunson dribbles out the clock!! 

Snaps a five game losing streak!! 

Snaps a 9 game road losing streak

Snaps a 26 game west road losing streak!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Curry is currently leading us in points, rebounds, and assists (tied) tonight.


fouls and TOs too.
Talented kid for sure. Kid being the other relevant part. Lucky the Jazz didn't represent tonight.

Props to Eddy for making progress. Maturity is the key. Profesional season preparation will be his writing on the wall.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice. 4 points off on me... got the Jazz score right on and the Bulls win, of course.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> fouls and TOs too.
> Talented kid for sure. Kid being the other relevant part. Lucky the Jazz didn't represent tonight.
> ...


Problem is most of us thought he would start playing at this level from day one of this season. I dunno if he was out of shape or what the problem was, but I hope he continues his good play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we had 25 t/o and won!!  

Curry had a monster game but Robinson was huge off of the bench! 7-8, 16 pts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What were the offensive boards numbers like? Even with those second chance opportunities, the jazz stunk up the joint.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Curse is over. Haven't won on the road in the West since '97.



Eddy Curry, your table is ready. eRob is looking servicable lately, its kinda scary.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Curse is over. Haven't won on the road in the West since '97.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's ready after 2 miles of jogging after practice.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Crawford hits! 92-73. crawford took a three with 18 seconds left on shot clock and a 16 pts lead. Brunson in, crawford out







> 2:43) [UTH 72-89] Bell Free Throw 1 of 2 (8 PTS)
> (2:43) [UTH 73-89] Bell Free Throw 2 of 2 (9 PTS)
> (2:23) [CHI 92-73] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (13 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (4 AST)
> (2:12) [CHI] Williams Foul: Shooting (4 PF)
> ...



[url]http://scores.nba.com/games/20040204/CHIUTA/PlayByPlayPrint.html[/URL]


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was repeating what funk was saying. If he said it I wrote it down. I know many times he is not accurate.

Wennington said 18 seconds was left on Shot clock when Jamal took the three. I wrote down what both of them said.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was repeating what funk was saying. If he said it I wrote it down. I know many times he is not accurate.
> ...


Man now look how crazy that is .If youre listening to the radio they make it seem like jamal took a bad shot and was pulled .This is not the first and Im sure not the last time they will shell out misinformation .


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

EC looks absolutely unstoppable...

Kirk played great, was on fire for a few mins...

JC played well, I love to continue to watch him drive, that play in the first half were he drove and slid it behind 2 guys to EC for the jam was wow...

ERob, man...

You'd have to throw him in Lake Michigan to cool him off...

We were smiling, having fun, everyone was supporting each other, I think these past 3 games I have seen a different team regardless that we are 1-2.....

Great win, both of my teams won tonight, Clips and Bulls, I can go to sleep happy...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone tell me how my man DeShawn played? The box score looks nice...

Can anyone tell me why ERob has been blowing up these past few games, and where he's been for the last few years?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Anyone tell me how my man DeShawn played? The box score looks nice...
> 
> Can anyone tell me why ERob has been blowing up these past few games, and where he's been for the last few years?


Man DeShawn looked wow...

Where did he got that jumper?

He's explosive...

He's on his way UP.


----------



## LakerDan (Dec 5, 2003)

too bad he didn't qualify in high school so he could have played at Kansas..he'd be a senior this year


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles wanted JYD to defend AK. He did a very good job against him limiting his shots.

Skiles likes Erob's scoring off the bench. He has been red hot and all his shots are swishes.

Skiles Postgame (12 megs 4:00 mins)

I have to use up my bandwidth this month.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

interesting stat:

Hinrich already has bested Jay Williams' franchise rookie record for most three-pointers made. 



plus skiles appeals the fine: "I don't agree with it" 

:grinning: 



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,7764600.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sponge....you rock!


Thanks for the audio


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

You think we can make a run at DeShawn? Quietly, he's been really improving on both ends of the floor.

In other news, let's keep this momentum going. I'm really glad that Jerry Sloan was robbed yet again of his 900th win. 

They had something to play for, a milestone for their coach, while we were just a losing team that kept on losing.

The fact that we turned it around shows that there's still something there, underneath all the criticism.

GO BULLS!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles wanted JYD to defend AK. He did a very good job against him limiting his shots.
> 
> Skiles likes Erob's scoring off the bench. He has been red hot and all his shots are swishes.
> ...


do most of you have broadband? should I just post audio? 

also I can record the whole Skiles Radio show and edit out the commercials if there is a demand for it.



> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Sponge....you rock!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the audio


is it just the audio? is the video not showing? yw btw


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

How well did Curry and Crawford play defense last night?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Forgive me if everything I say here was already said, but I haven't had a chance to read through the 200-some posts in this thread and have to get some of this off my chest...

What a fun game to watch! That might have been the most enjoyable game to watch all season. We played well from the tip, took a big lead, never let them get back into it and played with a passion. Awesome to see!

I love how smoothly we ran our offense most of the night. We were making crisp post passes, making quick, hard cuts, shooting without hesitation and getting/taking good shots. We scored 95 pts on only 62 FG attempts: that's amazing, especially for us!

But as good as our offense was, we took this game away with our defense. Our guys were helping, going around screens hard and quick, going hard after loose balls, going for steals. We were playing with the intensity that good defensive teams have for a change. And props to JYD for playing AWESOME defense against Kirilenko all night. He absolutely held him down! :yes:

Props to Eddy for playing somewhat like a beast finally! 23 and 12? 'Atta boy! :yes:

Actually, props to the whole team. Everyone played well and did things well that are normally their weaknesses. Good job! :yes:

I know it's only one win against a team without one of it's best players, but I want to savor it because it's the type of performance we may not see again all season. Although, it's actually our third well-played game in a row ON THE ROAD! And against the West, no less! We could have easily won in Portland and played close in Seattle. All three games were against clubs that are around .500. It doesn't mean we're good all of a sudden, but it's a step in the right direction.

I'm not sure what team it is I was watching last night, but it didn't look like the Bulls. Regardless, I hope the same team keeps showing up! It's amazing how much better my mood is after a game like this. Keep it up, Bullies! I want it to be fun to watch games again! :yes:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> do most of you have broadband? should I just post audio?
> ...


I would like the Radio show, and I love the video...

I do have broadband.


----------

